# The Lizard that Walks on Water (Basilisk Lizard)



## JJF (Feb 8, 2006)

I remember seeing these lizards on T.V. some time ago. I was amazed and wondered how exactly they do it. 

Have you ever wanted to know how this creature can do this? Well, here is a brief video that'll give you the answer:

http://www.cnn.com/EARTH/9603/leapin_lizards/lizard.mov

Isn't God's creation unbelievable? It really does astonish and amaze me.


----------

